# Wolfgang Musculus on corrupting the gospel by adding to it



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 16, 2020)

... What were they doing? Were they denying the historical facts about Christ—his birth, miracles, crucifixion, death, burial, resurrection and exaltation to the right hand of the Father in heaven? Not at all! What they were saying is that unless you are circumcised and keep the law of Moses, you cannot be saved. Their intention was not to destroy Christianity but to add Judaism to it, and this was a brilliant example of how that strategy worked.

Even so, the apostle did not hesitate to say that they wanted to pervert the gospel of Christ. To add something to that gospel and make it a necessary article of faith is to pervert it, not to embellish it. The false apostles accepted the historical facts about Jesus but denied the sufficiency of the grace that he offered. The grace and power of the gospel of Christ for salvation is meant for every believer, both Jew and Greek. To add to it is to detract from it. ...

For more, see Wolfgang Musculus on corrupting the gospel by adding to it.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

